# automatic watering system



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

any1 know some where i could buy the water nipples so i can make a home made one

forgot to add its for mice and rats


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought mine from here - John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------

